# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Power Supply và I/O cần giải thích và học hỏi.

## nzhuhu

Chào anh em, mình có mua được 1 cái Hydraulic Pump của Daikin hiệu là EHU 15R. Trong hộp control của nó có 3 cổng L1, L2, L3 và 1 dãy Domino dùng để lấy tín hiệu I/O.
 Trên Manual nó ghi là : This Hydraulic unit need connections of a main power cable and I/O cables as required. Em hiểu nôm na là máy bơm của em cần cấp điện 220v 3pha vào L1 L2 L3 và phải cấp tín hiệu On Off qua domino ( không biết có đúng không ).
 Em đã thử cấp điện vào L1 L2 L3 thì motor giải nhiệt của hộp control chạy nhưng không thể On Off. Nếu thiếu cái gọi là I/O thì trong dãy Domino nó có ghi là :

Icom                 Digital input common               Serves as both positive and negative common terminals
Din1                  Digital input 1                         Controls star/stop operation
Din2                  Digital input 2                         PQ selection ( 0 to 3 ) can be change depending on the combination of input signals
Din3                  Digital input 2                         Giống hàng trên

Vậy cái Star/Stop này có phải là On / Off Để làm cái tín hiệu này thì mua ở đâu. Mình xin cám ơn mọi người.

----------


## cuongkran

Bác chụp cái nhãn máy. Chụp cái manual gửi tui. Giúp bác phí 1 ly cafe. :-)
Xalo 016889ooo88.

----------

